# Confusion with Dual Channel on 4 ram slots mobo!



## Thriliya (Jun 7, 2019)

Will it work as Dual Channel mode, if i use 2*4GB and 2*8GB ram stick in a motherboard which has 4 ram slots.?

Mobo : Asrock b450m pro4
Pro : Ryzen 5 2400G


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 7, 2019)

It should work but the motherboard might reduce the clockspeed to say 2666 MHz with all slots filled.

8GB-4GB or 4GB-8GB First Channel 
8GB-4GB or 4GB-8GB Second Channel


----------



## Thriliya (Jun 7, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> It should work but the motherboard might reduce the clockspeed to say 2666 MHz with all slots filled.
> 
> 8GB-4GB or 4GB-8GB First Channel
> 8GB-4GB or 4GB-8GB Second Channel


If I use 4*4 Gb stick, Will the mobo still reduce the clockspeed?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 7, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> If I use 4*4 Gb stick, Will the mobo still reduce the clockspeed?


It could.  Either it will do it, or you will need to for stability. There is a small chance neither will be necesssary tho.  

Just because multiple slots are available doesn’t mean they should all be used if you want max speed.  Best advice is to get the largest two ram you can and run just those two, or accept lower speeds with all slots filled.


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 8, 2019)

One ram stick per channel is the best for Overclocking; Two or more add to the bus loading, making extreme speeds less likely.

If you're really pushing it, even that can add so much thermal load that it causes a problem.

I could push my 3930k much higher with two sticks than 4 .

It still ran too hot, lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> If I use 4*4 Gb stick, Will the mobo still reduce the clockspeed?


back to the speed each ram, if you have one that lower
the speed will be adjusted to the slower one


----------



## vega22 (Jun 8, 2019)

i run 4x8gb sticks at their rated speeds no problem, they even overclock ok. issues arise when you run mismatched pairs.


----------

